# Caught my second cat fish today...



## Zach (May 20, 2004)

...I went to a small OVER stocked pond with BrewJr. and caught 3 small catfish, we caught them on Huge dead shad, but i have heard that cheeze balls work in ponds. Does any anyone know if this is realy true??


----------



## brewjr (May 21, 2004)

all caught on 4 pound test 2 on ultra-light spinning gear and one on a mick mouse rod


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

Way to go dude!!! I have cought 'em on a chunk of a hot dog. I dunno about cheeze ballz though...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

GOOD JOB,MEN...they sell cheezy stinkbait...might work.


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

You might try dip bait. Especially in a stock pond.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I think someone is having a little fun at our expense....


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Hawkeye said:


> I think someone is having a little fun at our expense....


10-4,Hawk...thanks for pointing that out.I was assuming that these two were children


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

They are. Jr is 14 & Zach is 17. 
Both of them usually fish the salt. Jr has a few bass & a bunch of crappie under his belt but no cats. Not sure about Zachs F/W experiences.
They used my little ultra-lite trout spinning reel setup, a 30" ice fishing spincast rod and an old Popiel Pocket Fisherman that I used to carry on Boy Scout trips. The 4lb mono on the pocket fisherman is probably 30 years old, I'm suprised they where able to land anything with it!

Not every kid who gets on the boards is trying to pull your leg. 

These two would rather fish then eat! :mpd: 

BTW Zach is Monty's son & wouldn't be on these boards wasting Dad's bandwidth. Jr is my son and has been posting on TTMB since it's beginning. Head to head they'll outfish most of us adults.

Jeff


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Thanks,Brew...Ya'll please refer back to my initial post !


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I am just glad to see kids getting into fishing nowadays and off the streets and out from in front of the TV. I probably couldn't have done that good myself. You ought to be ashamed making those kids fish with old equiqement LOL


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

I appreciate y'all taking the time to answer them. We're gonna have to give this catfishing a second look. Glad we started checking this forum out, those big cats look like fun!

Thanks,

Jeff


----------

